# What is the most nutritious fruit?



## juzi1986 (Jul 1, 2011)

What is the most nutritious fruit?


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

After some research, I may have found that the lowly kiwi fruit may be what you are looking for.


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

My research says avocado is #1. I bet it's a close match.


----------



## yuns555 (Mar 6, 2006)

http://www.squidoo.com/10-Most-Nutritious-Fruits

according to this website, it's watermelon, apricot, strawberry, papaya, kiwi, avocado, apple, cantaloupe, grapefruit, guava.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I didn't do the research thing but for me it would be the tomato.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I grow avacados they are very nutritious, but so are cantaloupes and apricots .


----------

